# First Kisses(:



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

Have any of you guys had your first kiss yet?

Well I haven't really....I did kiss my best friend when I was in first grade, but I don't know. I was 7 and she's all blegh now.

So I haven't really.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2009)

No girl wants to kiss me, except this creepy stalker girl who is really off the wall... I'd never kiss her. But no SANE girl wants to kiss me.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 21, 2009)

I guess not. o:
Kinda haven't found a person I'd want to.


----------



## djman900 (May 21, 2009)

well i dont think im gunna kiss till i get in2 highschool


----------



## robo.samurai (May 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> No girl wants to kiss me, except this creepy stalker girl who is really off the wall... I'd never kiss her. But no SANE girl wants to kiss me.


LOL.sadly same


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> No girl wants to kiss me, except this creepy stalker girl who is really off the wall... I'd never kiss her. But no SANE girl wants to kiss me.


lol
Don't worry.
There are billions of people out there. There are a ton of sane people that would want to kiss you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently you haven't seen me yet.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (May 21, 2009)

i have not


But i have kissed Brian peppers


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 21, 2009)

nope, almost did but my boyfriend turned his head. (idiot)


----------



## beehdaubs (May 21, 2009)

Not yet.  I haven't grown enough balls to actually make a move.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come on, seriously. I'm sure you're not that bad.
Why would you want someone to kiss you based off your looks?
Understand that personality comes first, and it always will. That is, if you want a true kiss.


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone who loves you won't care what you look like.

oh, and btw:for a REAL kiss they have to love ou.  :veryhappy:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 21, 2009)

First Kiss = 7th grade..(my only kiss from him) ended with him cheating on me the next day :/

But i kiss my current bf everyday


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> First Kiss = 7th grade..(my only kiss from him) ended with him cheating on me the next day :/
> 
> But i kiss my current bf everyday


NOMNOMNOM

lol sorry, couldn't resist

And I'm sorry >:


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But no one likes my personality. I'm usually happy and peppy and well, sometimes random. Very outspoken, but no one likes me enough to want to go out with me. Every person I ask says no.


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wellm the bad thing is that people rely these days on good looks too much, so working out and stuff woud improve your chaces of people being around you, and getting to know the real you, which would lead to GF.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't mean that no one would want to kiss you or whatever.
There are thousands of people out there that are just for you, you just have to let them come to you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work out, it's just that no one likes me like that or wants to like me like that.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (May 21, 2009)

i will have my first kiss next year


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, another problem with humanity these days is that people don't want to be different, people always want to be accepted, and that'll change their actions. Maybe, if people thought you were a little weird or something they wouldn't hang out with you because they don't want to be judged. Make it your priority to go to them, no matter what it takes, persistent can pay off.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2009)

You know what I think? I think I'm gonna grow up to be one of those guys who lives alone, and is one of those people everyone just glances at cause they look so average, then they turn away and ignore him.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do. That's why they don't like me, I've asked them twice. And Pally knows the real reason for why I decided to start working out. I'll only tell people I really trust.


----------



## Pear (May 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You know what I think? I think I'm gonna grow up to be one of those guys who lives alone, and is one of those people everyone just glances at cause they look so average, then they turn away and ignore him.


NO! You're the Bacon Man.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2009)

Sorry for turning this into a pity fest, I'm gonna go... :O


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 21, 2009)

i havnt had it yat almost did but not yet btw im in 4th grade (lololololololololololololololololol)


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You know what I think? I think I'm gonna grow up to be one of those guys who lives alone, and is one of those people everyone just glances at cause they look so average, then they turn away and ignore him.


ok, if that's how you want to live, so be it. I'm not going to sit here and waste my time typing when you're not going to do anything about it yourself. Don't expect me to have a pity party for you. Go out and do something to change how others think about you.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 21, 2009)

I have...looks like im one of the only
in the 6th grade...its not that big of a deal
im in grade 9 now and i kiss everyday...


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You know what I think? I think I'm gonna grow up to be one of those guys who lives alone, and is one of those people everyone just glances at cause they look so average, then they turn away and ignore him.


Nooo
You're gonna be that guy that girls ignored when he was younger but are all over him when he got older and beast.

Bacon don't go.
It isn't pity.
It's a conversation.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's okay. I can go.


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't bother coffeh, he's a lost cause, doesn't want to put the work in to have a social life off the internet.


----------



## JJH (May 21, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Not yet.  I haven't grown enough balls to actually make a move.


olook I found me 

Yeah, my friend is trying to coach me in having more confidence. It's not that I have low self-esteem, I just don't see myself as a prime target for girls. Especially the one I want.


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she out of your league?


----------



## brotatochip (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, I have, but it was disgusting.

He tried to stick his tongue in my mouth, so I pulled away and he was just standing there with his tongue hanging out of his mouth. o.o


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lul

My confidence sucks too.
Whenever I like a guy, I don't even bother. I just try to get over him as soon as I can.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 21, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have, but it was disgusting.
> 
> He tried to stick his tongue in my mouth, so I pulled away and he was just standing there with his tongue hanging out of his mouth. o.o


lol, u didnt wanna french him?
in my year ppl think ur a *censored.7.6* if u havent frenched a girl yet...


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wimp


----------



## JJH (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you wanna put it that way, I guess.


----------



## brotatochip (May 21, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, of course you wouldn't wanna french kiss when its your FIRST KISS.


----------



## -Aaron (May 21, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Not yet.  I haven't grown enough balls to actually make a move.


This.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 21, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya...i guess ur right *looks away*


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't think a guy would ever like me. 
So I don't even bother.

People look at me like 'omg what a freak' xD


----------



## brotatochip (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


):
Thats untrue. If I was a guy, I'd tap dat.  :veryhappy:


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just go up to him and grab his.....

never mind

try to get to know the guy, do some of the activities he does, meet his friends....


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the guys I know go on telling me about how I'm so ugly and how I'd never get a guy, and how I have no social life. :]


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore John, he gives bad advice. o:


----------



## watercat8 (May 21, 2009)

_Yes, never happening again._


----------



## brotatochip (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds familiar.... T_T 
That is how my life is right now...


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO I DOESN'T

@coffeh, they're just jealous of you. Anyway, just try to ignore them, people like that are losers.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 21, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _Yes, never happening again._


That's not good. D:


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry.
I know.

It's John.
Why would I listen to John? XD

No offense johnny


----------



## JJH (May 21, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, he's better than my friend trying to coach me in confidence.

Friend: john, she just doesnt really date.... but u definitely have a shot

Am I the only one failing to see the logic behind that?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 21, 2009)

WOW, this is a sad topic. I'm loving these responses.

Third grade, I made out with a fifth grader, Kamiree, for around two minutes. I grew up fast.


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> WOW, this is a sad topic. I'm loving these responses.
> 
> Third grade, I made out with a fifth grader, Kamiree, for around two minutes. I grew up fast.


that's sad, you first kiss was to a fifth grader, it couldn't have been romantic at all.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> WOW, this is a sad topic. I'm loving these responses.
> 
> Third grade, I made out with a fifth grader, Kamiree, for around two minutes. I grew up fast.


finally a real man...


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry.

Really.

And yey it's Fabio.
Time to hear him go on about being  a man whore!
yey!


----------



## Rawburt (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are lying, you definitely aren't ugly.


----------



## brotatochip (May 21, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.
Jenn, you are absolutely _stunning._


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remember the good ole days, when he wasn't here?


----------



## brotatochip (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes.
Those were the days.  :veryhappy:


----------



## JJH (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, Fabs was here long before any of you. As much as I hate defending him.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not according to the guys I know.

@JJH: I think John means the period of time before Fabs came back.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I saw you on a youtube video before... as mega stated, hawt. :3


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, actually when he took his like 5 month break he wasn't here, as much as I hate defending myself.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
that youtube video was so old


But back on topic.


----------



## watercat8 (May 21, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_How is it not good._


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 21, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn skippy.

And no, it wasn't _romantic_, but hey, that was my first kiss. Millions more followed, and it was the beginning of my career as a swinger.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 21, 2009)

No.
I want to savor my first kiss for someone I love dearly.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2009)

Threads like this make me even more depressed... -.-


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who gives a *censored.3.0* if it's romantic???
i mean sometimes u just get an impulse and
you want to kiss a girl...its *censored.3.0*ing normal!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 21, 2009)

I've been kissed by two girls I didn't like either of them.

But I myself never kissed anyone yet.


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I'm sure that's just an exaggeration.

I'm glad you can say your first kiss was to a fifth grader though, must have been wonderful, right during nap time, while she'd just finished all of her animal crackers.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Threads like this make me even more depressed... -.-


Good. Quit *censored.4.1*, get out there and do something about it, you pathetic whiner.


----------



## brotatochip (May 21, 2009)

Actually, I don't really count it as my "first kiss" because I didn't even want to kiss him. I was just hanging out with one of my guy friends and all of the sudden. POW! I was like "Woah. Wtf. We're just friends." xP

I'm saving it for someone special.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 21, 2009)

Well, I take things like first kisses and stuff seriously and I want to keep my body 100% virgin/innocent for the person I end up loving dearly, I just can't see myself giving my first kiss to a random person.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't really count it as my "first kiss" because I didn't even want to kiss him. I was just hanging out with one of my guy friends and all of the sudden. POW! I was like "Woah. Wtf. We're just friends." xP
> 
> I'm saving it for someone special.


lolyeah

First grade I kissed a girl, and don't count that one.
Second grade I kissed my friend/neighbor but I don't count that one either.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Well, I take things like first kisses and stuff seriously and I want to keep my body 100% virgin/innocent for the person I end up loving dearly, I just can't see myself giving my first kiss to a random person.


^ This.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Well, I take things like first kisses and stuff seriously and I want to keep my body 100% virgin/innocent for the person I end up loving dearly, I just can't see myself giving my first kiss to a random person.


not even to have "fun" or something???
that i dont understand


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in the third grade, *censored.1.2*. Back then, I felt like a badass.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 21, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may be a very perverted guy but I value love and romance over all else.


----------



## Rawburt (May 21, 2009)

Aww, can't we ever have anything nice guys?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok...i respect that then  <_<


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remember when Kickey (lol, you know the special code name) pwned him in that one thread?


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I just have to bring this in.
The other day I was talking to my friend and she's totally not really into dating and stuff. Like, she thinks all of the guys she knows aren't worth it. Like me. But I'm more of the boys! : D person and she's more of the '.__.' kinda person.

So we were talking and she just says 'The thing is though that if they're virgin they suck! They have to be experienced to be good'

So then I started thinking.

Two virgins = horrible sex. xD

John, who the *censored.3.0* is Kickey.


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you remember, ultrabyte, RG........


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh
The dirty dancer?  : D


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 21, 2009)

Not true Coffeh, you can be a virgin and still know what your doing, you just gotta do a little research.


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah! remember the thread?


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.
But lets not make this a chat thread.

Back on topic.


----------



## Gabby (May 21, 2009)

ehhh


nonotreally.


----------



## kalinn (May 21, 2009)

hmm..
well im almost 16... 
and i havent had a boyfriend yet.. 
=/


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 21, 2009)

Nope, have not even hugged or held hands with my GF, I am a sad and pathetic excuse for a BF...


----------



## AndyB (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ...100% virgin/innocent


Are you serious?!
Innocent!!
You? 

...Baaahahahahahaha!


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 21, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant to girls, not to myself and hentai.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 21, 2009)

wait does one on the cheek count? 
: P


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saving my innocence for that special moment with someone I love.


----------



## Princess (May 21, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> well i dont think im gunna kiss till i get in2 highschool


oh, but youll do body shots? xD

I dont really count mine because a first kiss is when you BOTH.
I pulled away. 
So I say no. n.n


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> wait does one on the cheek count?
> : P


Nuu


----------



## AndyB (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... Yeah.


----------



## AndyB (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, diddums. <3
...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAH.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's so funny?
That i'm not a manwhore?


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok.
then still no. i guess that was a pretty lame question eh?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need to be a manwhore to want some.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FABIOWNED! LOL


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do want some, but I have self control.
(Not saying your a manwhore, just pointing out that i'm not)


----------



## Princess (May 21, 2009)

*censored.3.0*IN N00B! I CAME UP WITH WNED ):<


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 21, 2009)

I haven't had my first kiss yet ;_;


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 21, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*IN N00B! I CAME UP WITH WNED ):<


Sowwy...


----------



## j-rod ACCF (May 21, 2009)

i had one girlfriend:never kissed,and she moved away(it was sad)

i like this other girl,and she likes me back(like,...like like)


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I haven't had my first kiss yet ;_;


You're not alone
Don't cry D:
<3


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't exist in teenage boys.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, yes it does...


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does in me.
I may lack self control alot of times, but when it comes to things like this i'm a rock, if you do it with some random person that stays on your back for the rest of your life.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## kalinn (May 21, 2009)

it seems as if everyone likes my friends... 
and im always the one that ends up getting hurt. 
or getting left out. or replaced or something.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To some people, love is more than just "fun".


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> it seems as if everyone likes my friends...
> and im always the one that ends up getting hurt.
> or getting left out. or replaced or something.


sucks for you, er, I mean awwwwww, how awful


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true dat.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John get out of my thread -.-


----------



## kalinn (May 21, 2009)

hmm... 
that was pretty rude.


----------



## Princess (May 21, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmhmm he was shoving his tongue down my throat thats why I pushed him away. I mean you dont randomly grab a girl from behind and start french kissing. Like dude wtf?


----------



## j-rod ACCF (May 21, 2009)

oh,i remmber something about my first kiss,it was in preschool and 1st grade,and it was 10-20 minutes long(NO LIE)


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 21, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That almost made me LOL for some reason. >_>


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm tired of all these people posting about how horrible their life is. Everyone just needs to put their life into perspective and stop complaining.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just let them let it out of their systems and let it go.
It only bothers you if you let it bother you.
No need to be rude John.

Or we'll have to have a little...talk <


----------



## Princess (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* you.

I mean yeaah we liked each other but I didnt like him that much..


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't see me complaining about it on the internet, there are therapists for this kind of stuff, and other options.....


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 21, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it was how you said it that I thought was funny.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobodies complaining about their life ya know.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John this is a first kiss thread.
People are gonna mope.

And exactly.
This is the internet. It shouldn't bother you.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone has different ways of letting stuff out. I don't have anyone to talk to IRL, so I have to post online... I have a psychologist, but he doesn't help worth *censored.2.0*. =P


----------



## Princess (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..kay then.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 21, 2009)

Well the only way I can feel better about something is if someone gives me a hug (IRL or virtual) or if I hug a pillow. Most of the time I get sad because someone gets mad at me, when someone gets mad at me it hurts me badly.


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, how much good did posting it on the internet do for you? you see, now everyone knows all about your personal life from like a year ago.

@coffeh, why shouldn't it bother me, my cousins dying of cancer(this is not moping, just proving a point), and your complaining about not being kissed.


----------



## Princess (May 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Well the only way I can feel better about something is if someone gives me a hug (IRL or virtual) or if I hug a pillow. Most of the time I get sad because someone gets mad at me, when someone gets mad at me it hurts me badly.


*huuuuuuugggggsssss*
n.n


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO THE *censored.3.0* IS COMPLAINING.


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you really want me to quote everyone!?!

not to mention BB made a *censored.3.0*ing thread.


----------



## cornymikey (May 21, 2009)

if one of my girl friends randomly started kissing me when i didn't expect it, I would be like, "YEEEEEEEEEEEESH!"


----------



## coffeebean! (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the internet.
You're making too much of a deal about it.


----------



## John102 (May 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're right

*quits the internet*

oh and btw:inb4lock


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should I care if people online know about my personal life? I just want people who care.


----------



## Helen (May 22, 2009)

I agree with coffeebean!


Robo and bacon boy you will find two girls who want to kiss ye!


----------



## Clown Town (May 22, 2009)

... Apparently im fugly... so unless u count like Primary school... no...


----------



## Helen (May 22, 2009)

you'll find someone!


----------



## Fontana (May 22, 2009)

well i was over my friends house with my mate and there were 3 girls in the room

I've never kissed a girl so i thought I'd ask them if i could kiss them

luckily they said yes


----------



## Lewis (May 22, 2009)

Never, I've held hands, hugged girls though but haven't kissed one yet.  ^^


----------



## DirtyD (May 22, 2009)

I had my first kiss.....16 almost 17 years ago


----------



## rebma girl (May 22, 2009)

Well, someone kissed me on the hand. I have a boyfriend, but that was before he came.


----------



## Jas0n (May 22, 2009)

rebma girl said:
			
		

> Well, someone kissed me on the hand. I have a boyfriend, but that was before he came.


Is it just me that read this wrong? XD


----------



## rebma girl (May 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> rebma girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! It's true. Coming up we have our school carvival, I'm going with him.
We went to the Halloween dance together too.
And lots of awesome presents for holidays!


----------



## Jas0n (May 22, 2009)

rebma girl said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're too young to understand what I meant by "wrong"


----------



## rebma girl (May 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> rebma girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever  B)


----------



## DirtyD (May 22, 2009)

lol Jason... haha.... Well it was definitely before... Dont want sticky lips lol


----------



## rebma girl (May 22, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> lol Jason... haha.... Well it was definitely before... Dont want sticky lips lol


Ya Jas0n! Before haha..... I am not cheating on anyone.


----------



## DirtyD (May 22, 2009)

You are definitely way too young to know what he was talking about.


----------



## rebma girl (May 22, 2009)

Whatever :/


----------



## Jas0n (May 22, 2009)

rebma girl said:
			
		

> Whatever :/


Just wait until you take sex education classes ;D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 22, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> No girl wants to kiss me, except this creepy stalker girl who is really off the wall... I'd never kiss her. But no SANE girl wants to kiss me.


This.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 22, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a stalker too?

o.e


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 22, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeps.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 22, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah... What's her name?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 22, 2009)

Nicole.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I, but not IRL. XD

This girl from YouTube is crazy about me... She even gave me her phone number. o.o


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol i saw her comment.

Again, you look way to cool to be playing Nintendo.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 22, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.e


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 22, 2009)

o.e?

What does that mean D:


----------



## Miranda (May 22, 2009)

I had my first a very long time ago, and I can't even remember who it was with...lol


----------



## fitzy (May 22, 2009)

I've had mine.


----------



## Anna (May 22, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> rebma girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## JJH (May 22, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a stalker, too.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

Ashley


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Ashley


I think we've already been over this.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:[

WHY THE *censored.3.0* DON'T YOU BELIEVE ME?


----------



## Jas0n (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you're full of yourself.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's obvious you're lying.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf.. How?

I do have a girlfriend and her name is Ashley.

You're just jealous.


----------



## Lewis (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics? ^^


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teehee, it's cute how angry you get when I say this kind of stuff.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is *censored.3.0*ing ******** how *censored.2.1* your logic is. 

The only reason I do get pissed off is because I do, indeed, have one.

And I do have pix but I'm not sharing them with someone I don't even know.


----------



## Lewis (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know me very well.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 22, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't.

I don't consider knowing someone's first name, knowing them very well.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 22, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teehee :3


----------



## SamXX (May 22, 2009)

Leave him alone.
And no kisses for me.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_< who the *censored.3.0* keeps thinkin about their first time and feels ashamed??? u just DO it! (lol Nike)


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya but were not talking about love -__-*


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's not love, then why kiss? Kissing is a symbol of love.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me n mega werent talking about kissing <_<


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you were...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  no, we were talking about sex, hence the words VIRGIN and INNOCENCE...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Well, I take things like first kisses and stuff seriously and I want to keep my body 100% virgin/innocent for the person I end up loving dearly, I just can't see myself giving my first kiss to a random person.


He was. And if you were talking about sex, that's even worse. You don't just go and have sex with someone you don't love.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have to explain myself to you...
just read the whole thing and maybe youll 
understand


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should reread, because Mega wasn't talking about sex. He said kisses and _stuff_, which could be sex, but he was still talking about kissing.

ANYWAY, like I said, if you were talking about sex, that's even worse. You don't just go and have sex with someone you don't love.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   i was talking about what *I* said...
anyways, its not that big of a deal, if your
1 of those ppl who thinks that it is a pure action
that can only be done with someone you truly love...
well good for you (im not saying its dumb but...)


----------



## Cottonball (May 22, 2009)

Lol i wuz in grade4


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 22, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Leave him alone.
> And no kisses for me.


I was joking, and now he won't get back on ;_;


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 22, 2009)

I guess the one of the reasons I never kissed anyone was because when I was about to, her dad came by, and whoops... She was amazing... I still sorta miss her...


----------



## Cottonball (May 22, 2009)

OMG i never knew it i just read lol tyes your brother


----------



## Gnome (May 22, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> OMG i never knew it i just read lol tyes your brother


You do know that they're not really related? Right?


----------



## MygL (May 22, 2009)

Yes, when I was a kid. (Dont think that counts)


----------



## Rush (May 22, 2009)

Nope, Not yet.


----------



## RichAcFan (May 22, 2009)

Yes i have. i kissed a guy when i ws 6 but that doesnt count but i kissed a guy when i was 9. And ive kissed my current boyfriend


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

this is so sad, i wouldve thought at least some of you would have had enough balls to kiss someone...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> this is so sad, i wouldve thought at least some of you would have had enough balls to kiss someone...


ME! lol


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was hoping YOU wouldnt have balls gabbz xD
jks jks (dont kill me)


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh i do! hahaa.
I say that all the time at school.. x]


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2009)

Havent found someone ):


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 >_<


----------



## coffeebean! (May 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> this is so sad, i wouldve thought at least some of you would have had enough balls to kiss someone...


Not everyone goes around kissing random girls.

Because it's easy to say 'I've kissed girls' but not, 'I kissed _the_ girl.'


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


touch


----------



## coffeebean! (May 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 22, 2009)

Haa whats funny is I've kissed a lot of guys.. but it has always been like.. short and like a peck on the lips. Thats it. 

Im too nervous to make out or anythingg


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Haa whats funny is I've kissed a lot of guys.. but it has always been like.. short and like a peck on the lips. Thats it.
> 
> Im too nervous to make out or anythingg


u can try it 2night gabb


----------



## coffeebean! (May 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (May 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In general, most people don't have the balls to kiss someone they're not dating.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats y i said they should grow some balls...it aint all that hard...


----------



## Princess (May 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with her _friend_
;DD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thanks.
A house full of guys older than me & that i barely know.
Not gunna try to make out with them. hell no.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 22, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay then gabb  >_<


----------



## coffeebean! (May 22, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not as easy for everyone as it is for you.


----------



## EmoMuffin (May 22, 2009)

i have, not recently though... just started going out with som1 n i ddnt like kissing in the first few days...


----------



## Gallade526 (May 22, 2009)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here but the girls a stalker and emo :X


----------

